# Your Favorite Quartz



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

Just wanted to see who has the some of the gold out there!









This is my favorite, a 1979-ish Lorus dual time.










Yeah, it's a rotten picture, but in person it brings to mind that cool Lambretta that Roy is now selling with a slight David Yurman vibe! (anyone buying that?) 

"Come on, show me the magic!"

--C.W.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I love my Tissot Two Timer but would never wear it... I also like my new Seiko Scubamaster (pics in this thread http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.p...mp;#entry178679 ) but my all time fave would be the Sinn EZM2 - It replaced my Tuna as my grab-a-watch-n-go timepiece.

Pics n info here: http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=14795


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

EZM2 for me....










...although I also like my Tag a lot too!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Probably this one:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

There's a very nice Mission Black PVD Quartz in the Sales section...and only Â£32 as well









But this is my favorite...its become my beater over the the last 2 years.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

This is THE only one, for me:


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

I think it's this one:










With these two very close behind:



















Cheers


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

Mine is My Breitling B1!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

OK, I know the thread is about `the` favourite, but these are my top 5









*Citizen AV0031-69AW,Calibre 2100 Eco-Drive Chronograph*










*Lip Chronographe cal Vd54*










*Rotary Elite 200 Meters*










*Citizen Eco-Drive Professional 300m Divers - BJ8050-59E*










*RLT-29, Rhonda 503 1 jewel*


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

This one: RLT29


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Has to be my Omega Seamaster,my all time favourite.

*OMEGA SEAMASTER 300*


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Either of these two.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

After a lot of thought, I think its this one, my daily wearer for about 6 years ( 1997-2003), before I got the illness, I find myself being drawn back to it lately









Accurist Racing Chronograph....


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

jasonm said:


> After a lot of thought, I think its this one, my daily wearer for about 6 years ( 1997-2003), before I got the illness, I find myself being drawn back to it lately
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is very nice example







and good to see that you have finally put a battery in it


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Nice one Jason, I've always liked those.

My favourite quartz at the mo...(subject to change of course)......


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ooops I forgot about my B1... (wow thats an admission that I need another clearout of things I dont wear)... I love that watch - I must wear it this weekend. It will be my Friday watch


----------



## thenikjones (Mar 10, 2006)

Ibrahombre said:


> Mine is My Breitling B1!


Ditto


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

This is my favourite quartz - used to be my Animal W0001 but that's gone now


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

This one, I think.

VTech Alpha


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm not sure which of these 2 I prefer. My grail quartz would probably be a Chrono Avenger or a B1.


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

This for me -


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Put me down for this one


















Mike


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

It has to be this Seiko Chronograph I had it since new from the late 70's










Just woke it up to see if it needs a new battery but it 's spot on and have put it back into sleep mode.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

This is my favourite quartz. Sentimental value as it the first "real" / "expensive" watch that my mum and dad bought me when I was at school.










Andrew.


----------



## avery (Aug 6, 2006)

This is probably the quartz that gets the most amount of wear from me.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

CWC G10 & Rolex Oysterquartz

Dave


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

This one because it's the only quartz watch I own


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

This one.


----------

